# Laptop Cooling



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Playing games is great, heats up the cpu though.

Are there any of these cooling pads that one can buy worth a damn? Or are they all, as I suspect, a gimmick?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd be quite interested in the answer to this also...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a Cooler Master pad with 3 fans. It seems to work okay. I think you can get better fans that will fit, than the ones that come with it, but I've not looked into it.

Needs regular maintenance, because the fans pull up any and all dust onto the underside of your laptop, which can go in any grilles etc that you have there. I've never cleaned inside my laptop in 2.5 years (bad VP, I know) but I wipe the underside down, give it a very professional blow while trying to avoid spitting on it, and properly wipe down the pad and fans quite regularly.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

I dont know how you'd clean a laptop. Personally i'd be wary of opening it up myself.

Are you sure the pad is actually cooling? Most of the benefit from these seems to come from lifting the base and letting the vents get air. Beyond that, notsomuch.

I've tried using a Belkin pad, the air flow is quite pronounced, but checking the temperatures there's not really any appreciable effect that ive noticed.

I'd also like to know what people think is a maximum safe operating temperature for a cpu on a laptop, and whether hitting that temperature consistently facilitates increased wear and tear.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 25, 2015)

The Z80A processor doesn't normally overheat. Are you using a Romantic Robot multiface or something?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

When I put my hand underneath I can feel plenty of cool air, cooler than just if you were lifting it up. Whether that translates to cooler cpu temps I don't' know because I don't' actually monitor it.

My laptop is 2.5 years old now, and gets to some really pretty high temps (or so it feels). The (internal) fan works like a mofo, anyway. Really loud. It's a loud machine generally, though (I have nothing but Chrome open at the moment and I can hear it whirring away). I've not had any problems pushing it for hours at a time in games like Dragon Age: Inquisition (easily the most heat-intensive game I currently play), but I've only played it over winter -- who knows what it'd be like over summer. 

Tbh, I tend to try not to worry about it too much, cross my fingers, and hope everything continues to work.

On the opening up thing, depends on the laptop. Some are designed to be able to be opened up and bits swapped out and cleaned more easily than your average consumer laptop. Not as easily as a desktop, of course, but there are usually guides online to show you how to do it safely.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The Z80A processor doesn't normally overheat. Are you using a Romantic Robot multiface or something?


the what now? what's a z80a processor?


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> When I put my hand underneath I can feel plenty of cool air, cooler than just if you were lifting it up. Whether that translates to cooler cpu temps I don't' know because I don't' actually monitor it.
> 
> My laptop is 2.5 years old now, and gets to some really pretty high temps (or so it feels). The (internal) fan works like a mofo, anyway. Really loud. It's a loud machine generally, though (I have nothing but Chrome open at the moment and I can hear it whirring away). I've not had any problems pushing it for hours at a time in games like Dragon Age: Inquisition (easily the most heat-intensive game I currently play), but I've only played it over winter -- who knows what it'd be like over summer.
> 
> ...


I use HWMonitor to track cpu temperatures. Not that it makes a difference since I can't do anything about it. 

I'm just curious. I suspect for a cooler to have any appreciable effect it would need to generate a lot of cold air since the components are encased.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm having problems with both my laptops running hot all the time. I wondering if this is solely due to the ambient temp being in the mid to high 30s or if there is something else that might be an issue.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Ambient temperatures like that seem very efficient. Mine is in the mid fifties. If i run Crusader Kings 2 my cpu (and brain - far too complicated) goes to about 75 degrees.

Starcraft 2 gets to about the mid sixties, which is about average.

Total War games average late sixties (except Empire which is horrendously optimized).

I've no idea if that's too much or no big deal. But 30 degrees idle can't be causing problems surely?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> Ambient temperatures like that seem very efficient. Mine is in the mid fifties. If i run Crusader Kings 2 my cpu (and brain - far too complicated) goes to about 75 degrees.
> 
> Starcraft 2 gets to about the mid sixties, which is about average.
> 
> ...


Sorry maybe didn't make it clear what I meant by "ambient" that 35+ is the room temperature where I live.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I'd also like to know what people think is a maximum safe operating temperature for a cpu on a laptop, and whether hitting that temperature consistently facilitates increased wear and tear.


What's safe will depend on the model. You might see 70 or 80 on some, but that might be beyond limits on others.

Computers self-regulate to some degree, especially laptops. When it gets too hot, it will simply slow down - performance in games etc will noticeably reduce - to reduce the workload. Provided it can still dissipate some heat, it will cool back down and recover. Failing that, it will shut itself down at a thermal cutout point.

IMO, prolonged high temperatures but remaining within design limits will probably not significantly reduce longevity within the usable life of a laptop, which is only a handful of years anyway for many - what, five years maybe? Rarely ten.

Also don't blow into a laptop, and don't piss about with compressed air which is usually lacklustre. Use one of these from most camera shops:


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> the what now? what's a z80a processor?



It's almost as if you're not actually a ZX Spectrum. If I was on speaking terms with the management of this place, I would report you.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 25, 2015)

I bought this a week or so ago. It'a pretty good.






http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laptop-Note...F8&qid=1435240207&sr=1-1&keywords=cooling+fan


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 25, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's almost as if you're not actually a ZX Spectrum. If I was on speaking terms with the management of this place, I would report you.


Wouldn't this constitute masturbation as ZX would be playing with themselves, or at best a twin, thus it should be in nobbing and sobbing?


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's almost as if you're not actually a ZX Spectrum. If I was on speaking terms with the management of this place, I would report you.


i'm a commodore 64 trapped within a zx spectrum. Enough with the transphobia!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Sorry maybe didn't make it clear what I meant by "ambient" that 35+ is the room temperature where I live.


the ambient temperature in your room/space/hab-unit is 35 degrees? :O

Is it an oven?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> the ambient temperature in your room/space/hab-unit is 35 degrees? :O
> 
> Is it an oven?


The town is nick-named the Frying Pan of Spain. It gets very hot here in the summer.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

dessiato said:


> The town is nick-named the Frying Pan of Spain. It gets very hot here in the summer.


you're going to need a bigger cooling pad


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2015)

Frankie Jack said:


> I bought this a week or so ago. It'a pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it with computer and peripheral manufacturers thinking we all want boy racer underglow?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> you're going to need a bigger cooling pad


Forecast to be into the 40s from the weekend, we're going to the UK so will miss it, thankfully.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 25, 2015)

dessiato said:


> Forecast to be into the 40s from the weekend, we're going to the UK so will miss it, thankfully.


I think that would do me in!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I think that would do me in!


That's why we spend some in the UK. Far too hot here.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 25, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What is it with computer and peripheral manufacturers thinking we all want boy racer underglow?



Thankfully the light doesn't show around laptop and only vague blue hue reflection on table underneath. Can switch off the large fan or the four smaller fans together.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 26, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> What is it with computer and peripheral manufacturers thinking we all want boy racer underglow?



I like it! It's pretty


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I like it! It's pretty


But does it actually reduce the temperatures?

Not from the reviews I've seen


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> But does it actually reduce the temperatures?
> 
> Not from the reviews I've seen



I have not got one so cannot answer that, but i haven't a prob with the look of it. Obvs if it doesn't do the job then it's a no go.

Have you found anything yet?

I have 2 laptops a macbook where the actual bottom has bubbled up and is coming away (it is 6 years old and very much used though)
and an Asus which is not even a year old and gets really hot after a little while.

I need something simple as not up to taking laptops apart and cleaning out dust etc! wtf?

I know a man who has bailed me out with tekky issue before and has yet to fail me...calling editor !

No pressure Ed and in yer own time boss  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 27, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Wouldn't this constitute masturbation as ZX would be playing with themselves, or at best a twin, thus it should be in nobbing and sobbing?



Tech Porn...


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a Belkin...something or other. I think it was around 15 quid in Argos. Good airflow, raises the bottom of the laptop so the vents underneath are exposed. But the effect on the temperature is negligible.

I suspect to have any appreciable affect these things would have to pump out a lot of really really cold air to get through to the circuits inside.

It's really a placebo.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I have a Belkin...something or other. I think it was around 15 quid in Argos. Good airflow, raises the bottom of the laptop so the vents underneath are exposed. But the effect on the temperature is negligible.
> 
> I suspect to have any appreciable affect these things would have to pump out a lot of really really cold air to get through to the circuits inside.
> 
> It's really a placebo.



hmmmm only in this case it doesn't have the placebo affect I take it...where it actually does the job!

Glad you started this thread as been meaning to sort the issue out with my own laptops...


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

I brought it hoping it would work, that's the only way to be sure. So i might as well use it as a stand at least.

I've not come across anything that doesn't have mixed reviews. A lot of people think they worl because, once raised off the work surface, there's some difference.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> I brought it hoping it would work, that's the only way to be sure. So i might as well use it as a stand at least.
> 
> I've not come across anything that doesn't have mixed reviews. A lot of people think they worl because, once raised off the work surface, there's some difference.



but i've tried trays etc...just raising it doesn't work it still needs cool airflow


----------



## yardbird (Jun 27, 2015)

I've no idea about computer bits, but this Heath Robinson approach seemed to make a difference. Things were getting hot because I was running so much at the same time.
Laptop is on an angled rest which I raised a bit more and without blocking any vents I slid a frozen  camping bag cooler underneath.
Voila! 
Th
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 approach made a difference for me.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 27, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> but i've tried trays etc...just raising it doesn't work it still needs cool airflow


Exactly.

Raising the laptop will expose the vents on the underside (if it has any, mine does).

But the effect of any airflow produced by one of these pads is not enough to cool them. For that you'd need airflow such that it can affect the temperature of the hardware through the casing. 

I suspect that unless you rest your laptop on a block of coldest ice nothing will have an effect.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 27, 2015)

dessiato said:


> I'm having problems with both my laptops running hot all the time. I wondering if this is solely due to the ambient temp being in the mid to high 30s or if there is something else that might be an issue.



given your history, would now perhaps be a good time to check whether you are on fire?


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 27, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> the what now? what's a z80a processor?


You are not worthy of your username. It's a CPU that was used widely in many things including the ZX spectrum.

Putting that aside you wont find anything that will make much of a difference. The 'laptop coolers' tend not to be geared towards any specific model and can do more damage than good if they disrupt airflow. The best you can do is find somewhere with cool air and not block the vents.

This is one of the biggest reasons I feel laptops are crap - they are built as cheaply as possible and the cooling is somewhere where corners are cut. Some CPUs are worse than others and of course the amount of heat generated depends on your usage.

I know a few manufactures will refer to laptops as notebooks so you cant sue them when you burn your lap!


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 2, 2015)

mauvais said:


> What's safe will depend on the model. You might see 70 or 80 on some, but that might be beyond limits on others.
> 
> Computers self-regulate to some degree, especially laptops. When it gets too hot, it will simply slow down - performance in games etc will noticeably reduce - to reduce the workload. Provided it can still dissipate some heat, it will cool back down and recover. Failing that, it will shut itself down at a thermal cutout point.
> 
> ...


How much are they and how do you  safely open up a laptop without major trauma?

Mine had a small hatch with a scree on the back, otherwise I have to unscrew the entire base and that doesn't strike me as a smart move!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> How much are they and how do you  safely open up a laptop without major trauma?
> 
> Mine had a small hatch with a scree on the back, otherwise I have to unscrew the entire base and that doesn't strike me as a smart move!



Search for your model online, with keywords like "open" and "take apart" and "unscrew" and "clean" and "dust." It might take a while to find anything relevant, but if it's possible to take yours apart there will be a guide online somewhere, probably even a video. 

But not all laptops are suitable for taking apart, so be prepared for disappointment.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 2, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Search for your model online, with keywords like "open" and "take apart" and "unscrew" and "clean" and "dust." It might take a while to find anything relevant, but if it's possible to take yours apart there will be a guide online somewhere, probably even a video.
> 
> But not all laptops are suitable for taking apart, so be prepared for disappointment.


Yeah, I just watched a clip. I'm not going to be trying that. I know I'll break something!


----------



## mauvais (Jul 2, 2015)

IME you never take them apart from the bottom. Keyboard off and then work downwards.

Rocket blowers are under a tenner. Don't dismantle anything first, just use it in the vents.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 2, 2015)

mauvais said:


> IME you never take them apart from the bottom. Keyboard off and then work downwards.
> 
> Rocket blowers are under a tenner. Don't dismantle anything first, just use it in the vents.


I thought you weren't meant to do that. 

I could say the same with blowing; why not just a gentle breath from the mouth (as long as one is careful not to spit all over the machine).


----------



## mauvais (Jul 2, 2015)

Because it contains moisture/will produce condensation, and you don't want any of that.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 2, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> But does it actually reduce the temperatures?
> 
> Not from the reviews I've seen



Yes. It does. Basic internet use on warm 24c evening has processor temp of 48c. Playing installed games it can get up to 70c with a processor cut off of 82c. This is a 5 years old Dell that got too hot watching YouTubes previously.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 2, 2015)

mauvais said:


> IME you never take them apart from the bottom. Keyboard off and then work downwards.
> 
> Rocket blowers are under a tenner. Don't dismantle anything first, just use it in the vents.


All the laptops i've worked on you've gone up, but then i'm mostly a Dell man.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 2, 2015)

All the Dells I've had have been as I described, although they were typically "desktop replacements" so maybe not typical. I've not looked at my current one not least as it doesn't actually belong to me.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jul 3, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Because it contains moisture/will produce condensation, and you don't want any of that.



At any rate, i thought you weren't meant to blow into the machine at all, rather take it apart then...blow.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> At any rate, i thought you weren't meant to blow into the machine at all, rather take it apart then...blow.


It'll be fine. If it's not fine, don't blame me, but it'll be fine.

Also, this is what I'm on about with Dells:






You wouldn't go about dismantling the whole thing from the top, but it's good for access to what you need.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2015)

As for blowing into vents etc, all you're trying to do is loosen stuck dust from blades and the heatsink so that the movement of air from the fan blows it out. It won't work well if the whole thing is jammed up with clumps of cloth-like dust, because they'll only come out in pieces, but it'll work for anything less.

All this though, we don't know if anything is actually wrong with your laptop. It might be normal.


----------

